# 69 Engine harness install



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I just purchased a new engine harness from M-H for my 69. There was no wiring in my car when I bought it so I need a little assistance installing it. The plastic tube section of the harness has a male push plug. Where does that attach? Hole in the Inner fender well somewhere? Thank you


----------



## PatrickM (Dec 20, 2018)

On my 70 the large male adapter connects to the fuse panel on the firewall. Then if you have an electrical diagram follow the colors to specific areas. Alternator, wiper motor, trans on an automatic, etc.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, I understand where the fuse box connection goes, it's the other part of the harness that's inside the plastic tube protector, where does that attach to? Thank you


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

greenjudge69 said:


> Yes, I understand where the fuse box connection goes, it's the other part of the harness that's inside the plastic tube protector, where does that attach to? Thank you


PHOTOS? Can't help if some of us don't undertand what it is you are describing.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Jim,. I realized that it must lay along the driver side valve cover to allow the alternator and water temp sensor wires to reach, but the white push in clip at the forward end of this plastic tube is what I'm wondering about. What does it attach to secure the harness? Thank you


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Here's two pictures


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

On my 66 there is a bracket that uses 2 top bolts of the rocker cover, the bracket has metal strips that get bent over to secure the wiring harness


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

I’m pretty sure it’s the same for a 69


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok thank you. I'll see if they are available.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Inline tube offers them and according to them, the driver side valve cover gets one on the rear valve cover bolt . But my harness has one plastic push pin towards the front? Also the passenger side valve cover gets one if the car is AC equipped. Hmm


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I am not seeing the white push-in clip in the photo. But, if memory serves me correct, I am thinking there was a white push-in clip that goes into a hole in the back of the alternator. I am thinking it holds the wire in place going to the alternator, the larger red wire perhaps as it comes out of the tube and across the back of the alternator?

I am sure you are aware, the plug isn't correct for the water temp sensor. Look at the plug. If it has a half moon cut out on the underside, it will require a different temp sensor that has a "nail head" post which the plug will slip over/on to. Like this: 1964-1972 Chevelle Nail Head Stud Water Temperature Sending Unit For Gauges


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

And don't use teflon tape or sealant for the temperature sensor. It needs to be grounded to the manifold to work properly.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Actually that connector is correct because my car does not have the rally gauges, just idiot lights so the water temp sender has one vertical spade terminal. I have not installed it yet. The sender on the engine in the picture was just for Dyno testing.Thanks for your help!! Much appreciated


----------

